# Boas > Anacondas >  Hes here!!!

## Waterman

Still un named. Comes from megaconda. Havent held him other than to take this picture. He was calm but to early to tell. This guy is so freaking cool!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

Bodie (01-10-2020),*Bogertophis* (01-10-2020),_cletus_ (03-19-2020),Craiga 01453 (01-10-2020),_EL-Ziggy_ (01-10-2020),_Gocntry_ (01-11-2020),_Kam_ (01-10-2020),_wnateg_ (01-10-2020)

----------


## Bogertophis

Congratulations!   :Dance:

----------

Waterman (01-10-2020)

----------


## Albert420

Nice chrome bro  :Cool:  he is sparkling  :Good Job:

----------

Waterman (01-10-2020)

----------


## wnateg

I'm so jealous.

----------

Waterman (01-10-2020)

----------


## Waterman

> I'm so jealous.



oh man. I wont even tell you how awesome it is just watching him slip in and out of the water so elegantly is then...crap. Just did. Sorry 😂

----------


## Kam

Congratulations on your new noodle...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

Waterman (01-10-2020)

----------


## Bodie

Looks awesome!   Congrats!

----------

Waterman (01-10-2020)

----------


## aurum

What an awesome addition! Anacondas are so cool, I wish there was a dwarf variety.

----------


## Sonny1318

Congratulations, thanks for sharing.

----------


## Waterman

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

aurum (01-10-2020),Craiga 01453 (01-10-2020),_Gocntry_ (01-11-2020),_Kam_ (01-10-2020),_Starscream_ (02-05-2020)

----------


## Nickk395

> Still un named. Comes from megaconda. Havent held him other than to take this picture. He was calm but to early to tell. This guy is so freaking cool!
> 
> Hell yeah! I got my female at around 15 months old last March. Luckily she was well past the finicky eater stage haha. She's six foot two now and two years old. She's getting a large rat once a month and currently she's fasting for the winter. Just got her and 11 by 6 enclosure with a 450 gallon pond. probably going to keep her in that until she gets about 12 ft and then I'm having a custom walk-in enclosure built on my enclosed porch. They are awesome animals! Congratulations
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

